# can I convert AC to DC on electric chainsaw 1.5 hp



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I assume it was made to run on 120VAC so it would be pretty slow at 24VDC. It's also not designed to run continuously, so I don't know how long it would last.


----------

